# Dumb Question but......



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Since the knit one row, purl one row is in parentheses you will do both rows twice, thus knit one row, purl one row, knit one row, purl one row. Whatever is in the parentheses you will do that the number of times it says on the outside of them. Clear as mud?


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Yes, but nothing is in parentheses so I just wanted to double check. Thanks!


mom2grif said:


> Since the knit one row, purl one row is in parentheses you will do both rows twice, thus knit one row, purl one row, knit one row, purl one row. Whatever is in the parentheses you will do that the number of times it says on the outside of them. Clear as mud?


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, if it just says "Garter stitch 2 times", I would say that's only 2 rows. Any input from the experts??


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Do you see my confusion?


mom2grif said:


> Well, if it just says "Garter stitch 2 times", I would say that's only 2 rows. Any input from the experts??


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I agree that it is one row of each. Is there a picture, more to the pattern. Sometimes I do this kind of starting work so the the following pattern shows more. Plus sometimes I will do this when making a cup-cake hat. For me it is a highlight to the next thing and after that "thing" is done. So with the cup-cake hat I do a garter row then do my increase, knit the number of rows that I want to make the ring, do my decrease, then do garter row for that when I sew them together it just stands out more. 
Hope that helps..
Deb


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this at the edge of the hat? Is there a picture with the pattern? Can you tell anything by that? What's before and after that instruction. Yes, I DO understand your confusion!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Yes, it would be like the brim.. I suppose if I do it twice it would just roll more.. It's actually a Charity hat pattern, I am at work so I don't have the name of the pattern. It looks nice with only doing it once.


mom2grif said:


> Is this at the edge of the hat? Is there a picture with the pattern? Can you tell anything by that? What's before and after that instruction. Yes, I DO understand your confusion!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I forgot to tell you that your question is not bumb, it is a way for you to learn new tricks on how to do things. 
If you send us a link to the pattern perhaps we would be able to help better. I too understand the confusion, sometimes I have to ask questions too and I have been knitting for over 45 years. Not to give away my age or anything... LOL


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.


mmg said:


> I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knittting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


Unless you're knitting in the round which might be the case with a hat. ;-)


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> I forgot to tell you that your question is not bumb, it is a way for you to learn new tricks on how to do things.
> If you send us a link to the pattern perhaps we would be able to help better. I too understand the confusion, sometimes I have to ask questions too and I have been knitting for over 45 years. Not to give away my age or anything... LOL


I guess you started knitting right out of the womb!


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

Knit one row, purl one row is the stockinett stitch. The garter stitch is knit every row.

Sorry, I replied before reading all the way down.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

mom2grif said:


> Deb-Babbles said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to tell you that your question is not bumb, it is a way for you to learn new tricks on how to do things.
> ...


Nearly, But by the age of 7 I was knitting more than my Nana who taught me. I started around the age of 4 and moved up a few knots from then.. LOL


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes there is that to be considered, which I wasn't thinking of, as I don't knit in the round with USA circular needles, I'm in the UK and using two straight needles. Sorry if I confused you, but it was not mentioned which method was being used. I have been knitting myself for 59 years, and I'm a retired needle craft tutor. Maybe if the method of knitting was included in the thread, the answer would have been more straight forward and not confusing.


mom2grif said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knittting.
> ...


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

You're right: it's stockinette stitch


Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

I also wasn't thinking about what Garter stitch really is, so thank you for bringing that up.



Leonora said:


> Yes there is that to be considered, which I wasn't thinking of, as I don't knit in the round with USA circular needles, I'm in the UK and using two straight needles. Sorry if I confused you, but it was not mentioned which method was being used.
> 
> 
> mom2grif said:
> ...


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

It is not in the round, it's on straight needles


Leonora said:


> Yes there is that to be considered, which I wasn't thinking of, as I don't knit in the round with USA circular needles, I'm in the UK and using two straight needles. Sorry if I confused you, but it was not mentioned which method was being used.
> 
> 
> mom2grif said:
> ...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Leonora, your wisdome is allways wonderful. I guess when a question is asked or answered a little more info might help. 
I do knit in the round and do have to purl to make the garter stitch parts of a pattern when I want it there. Still in all I think that it is all interpretation of how you want it to look. 
How are things in the UK. Hope you are all well and safe in your home...Deb


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Then, mmg, it is definitely knit one row, knit one row. Still the number is unclear.



mmg said:


> It is not in the round, it's on straight needles
> 
> 
> Leonora said:
> ...


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Deb's, thank you for that and yes it does have a lot to do with how the work is interpreted, as to the correct answer. But never mind the correct answer is what is important when this bit of information is included in the question. I'm just getting over a little bug that had me feeling a bit down over the past weekend, but now feeling much better. Weather very changable right now. We're just praying we don't have such a severe winter as last year. It was the worst one on record ever! Hope you are doing well over the pond and that your winter where ever you are is not to severe either.


Deb-Babbles said:


> Leonora, your wisdome is allways wonderful. I guess when a question is asked or answered a little more info might help.
> I do knit in the round and do have to purl to make the garter stitch parts of a pattern when I want it there. Still in all I think that it is all interpretation of how you want it to look.
> How are things in the UK. Hope you are all well and safe in your home...Deb


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Garter stitch can be done by knitting all rows or by purling all rows. I know one knitter who finds it easier to do her garter by purling all rows.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

garter stitch is all knit rows. stockinette is knit a row, then purl a row. wouldn't that just mean to knit 2 rows?


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

OK, it says 2 rows of stockinette (it was a little early in MN when I first wrote the post) So does that mean do 2 rows of knit a row, purl a row and then knit another row & purl another row?


dachsmom said:


> garter stitch is all knit rows. stockinette is knit a row, then purl a row. wouldn't that just mean to knit 2 rows?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes you do the 2 stockinette rows twice.


mmg said:


> OK, it says 2 rows of stockinette (it was a little early in MN when I first wrote the post) So does that mean do 2 rows of knit a row, purl a row and then knit another row & purl another row?
> 
> 
> dachsmom said:
> ...


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Oh thank you Leonora!


Leonora said:


> Yes you do the 2 stockinette rows twice.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

In my thinking if it says 2 rows of stockinette stitch that's 2 rows. Knit one row, purl one row.



mmg said:


> OK, it says 2 rows of stockinette (it was a little early in MN when I first wrote the post) So does that mean do 2 rows of knit a row, purl a row and then knit another row & purl another row?
> 
> 
> dachsmom said:
> ...


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That's what it meant to me.


mom2grif said:


> In my thinking if it says 2 rows of stockinette stitch that's 2 rows. Knit one row, purl one row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


~~~~~~~~~~
Hey, MMG:

Garter stitch is KNIT every row.

Stockinette (or stocking) stitch is:
Knit one row
Purl one row

Two garter rows = Knit both rows......with the complete pattern, I'd be better able to analyze the terminoly YOU are using.....am suspect here; LOL!

Donna Rae


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.


Whew! Glad somebody else noticed that. Thought I had lost my mind!


----------



## NGilbert (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought the garter stitch is all knit. Stockinette stitch is knit one row, pearl the next row.??? Check this out before you start your pattern. good luck, Nancy


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Donna-
It is for Stockinette stitch. It says do Stockinette stitch 2 times


e.ridenh said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Yes there is that to be considered, which I wasn't thinking of, as I don't knit in the round with USA circular needles, I'm in the UK and using two straight needles. Sorry if I confused you, but it was not mentioned which method was being used. I have been knitting myself for 59 years, and I'm a retired needle craft tutor. Maybe if the method of knitting was included in the thread, the answer would have been more straight forward and not confusing.


Everything I've seen on knitting in the round refers to knitting every row as Stockinette Stitch, because that's what it looks like. To get a garter stitch look, you would have to knit 1 row then purl 1 row but I've never seen it referred to as 'garter' stitch, just the actual instructions.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am sitting here wondering when did garter stitch turn into stocking stitch! garter stitch.....all knit,stocking stitch......one row plain,one row purl.this is the first thing I learned 70 years ago!no dear you are not dumb. keep knitting.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I just had my terminology wrong.


Nannajay said:


> I am sitting here wondering when did garter stitch turn into stocking stitch! garter stitch.....all knit,stocking stitch......one row plain,one row purl.this is the first thing I learned 70 years ago!no dear you are not dumb. keep knitting.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

If it says (knit 1 row, purl 1 row) 2 times, you definitely repeat what is inside the parenthisis twice, so you would work 4 rows in all.


mmg said:


> That's what it meant to me.
> 
> 
> mom2grif said:
> ...


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

The lady who posted the initial question is not knitting in the round but on 2 straight needles.


jbandsma said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > Yes there is that to be considered, which I wasn't thinking of, as I don't knit in the round with USA circular needles, I'm in the UK and using two straight needles. Sorry if I confused you, but it was not mentioned which method was being used. I have been knitting myself for 59 years, and I'm a retired needle craft tutor. Maybe if the method of knitting was included in the thread, the answer would have been more straight forward and not confusing.
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Two rows is TWO ROWS. Knit the first, purl the second, then move on to your next instruction.

The way patterns are written, you will never see row instructions in parentheses, as you have written. The parentheses are for repeats of stitch patterns _within one row._ Row instructions are given line by line, or in a grouping, such as "Work stockinette st over the next 7 rows", or "for 3 inches". So you aren't going to see instructions tell you to "do stockinette two times". You may see, "work stockinette over the next two rows", but not "two times". Again, the instruction "times" denotes repeats of pattern sts within one row.

When you post here for help with a pattern, you need to post that part of your pattern _exactly as it's worded_, not reworded in your own paraphrase. Otherwise all you will get is a bunch of confused speculation as to how to help you. (Here you have three pages of confused replies to what should have been a very simple question and answer.)


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

If the pattern calls for garter stitch it is the rows are knit row, as one row purl and one row knit is what we call stocking stitch (stockinette stitch)


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Just a note -- there is no such thing as a dumb question on this forum....that's what it is all about - helping each other - everyone on here is at different levels in our learning process and they are probably all questions that each of us have tackled at one time or another in our "knitting career". Hugs and happy knitting!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow MMG, such great replies to your question, by the way, no question is dumb.
As you see there was conroversy.

But yes, garter stitch is only knit.
I will leave it for the experts to decide how many rows, I would think it meant knit (2) two rows.


----------



## MBahre (Apr 18, 2011)

means to knit 2 rows do not purl


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


Are you sure you are doing the right stitch? Garter stitch is every row knit. Knit one row, purl one row is stocking stitch. 
If it is in brackets as you have written, then the knit one row purl one row counts as once. ie. you need to do 4 rows to count as 2 times. I hope it clarifies rather than confuses you.


----------



## jogrant (May 3, 2011)

Till I read your comment. I was beginning to think that USA garter stitch was opposite to stockinette( or stocking stitch in UK). The brim would be garter stitch, ie knit stitch all rows or as instructed.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


I was thinking the same thing..what the heck?
garter stitch is knit every row.

June


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


Leonora, You are awake sooner than me, so when I was getting ready to write, I found your answer and thatwas what I was planning to say. I would do 4 rows of knit. (2 times garter stitch) I would think it would be easier to understand if the pattern said " Do garter stitch for 4 rows"


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Garter stitch is knit every row. K 1 row, P 1 row is stockinette stitch.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


Yes, Leonora, I thought so too, but I wonder if it's different in USA? It's definately all knit in UK.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


I always thought garter st. was all knit rows and knit 1row, purl 1row was stocking st. I also think your pattern calls for, (knit 1r, purl 1r,) should be knitted twice = 4r, in all.
Best wishes


----------



## gagirl (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm confused by the pattern stating garter stitch in the sentence as k one row , purl one row. That is stockinette St. Garter St. is knit every row. That needs to be clarified first.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


You are so right why didn't all of us knitters catch that.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

You said that the instructions say Garter Stitch 2 times. This means to knit and then knit again. It means do 2 garter stitch STITCHES. 


I don't know where you got the knit one row, purl one row, but if it's their directions for garter stictch, it's wrong
because garter stitch is KNIT EVERY ROW, no matter what country you come from.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry for the extra post


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


----------



## katieee (May 16, 2011)

Garter stitch is knit every row.....stockinette is knit 1 row, purl one row...exactly.....


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

When using a circular needle for a cap, to get garter stitch results you have to knit one row and purl one row.On straight needles that would be stockinette stitch. You want the ridges when it calls for garter stitch so it is different for whatever needles you are using.

Carol J.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Could it be the beginning of the hat where its the K 1 P 1 Rib before starting the garter stitch hat body?


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Mmg, just one question
Does the pattern specify straight or circular needles?

You have said you are working on straights, but if the pattern was written for circulars, this may have added to the garter/stockinette stitch confusion.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

OK you guys.. I went home & read the instructions & then called a life long knitter. It is 2 rows of stockinette, she told me to just knit one row and purl one row.. that's what I'm gonna go with!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

The pattern calls for straights


DebraPryor said:


> Mmg, just one question
> Does the pattern specify straight or circular needles?
> 
> You have said you are working on straights, but if the pattern was written for circulars, this may have added to the garter/stockinette stitch confusion.


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

mmg said:


> The pattern calls for straights
> 
> 
> DebraPryor said:
> ...


So all working with the right needles... and the patterns says what exactly? (and I DO mean exactly)


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Stockinette st. for 2 rows


DebraPryor said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > The pattern calls for straights
> ...


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Then I would work just 1 row of each



mmg said:


> Stockinette st. for 2 rows
> 
> 
> DebraPryor said:
> ...


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope that helps.

Good luck with it and PLEASE post a photo when it's finished!

Debra


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Thank you! I do have one finished but I messed up on a few rows & could not figure out this mattress seam (magic seam) & it looks horrible. As soon as I finish my next one I will try & post it, but I'm not even sure how to do that. I'm 32yrs old & sound like I'm about 99 when it comes to technology!


DebraPryor said:


> Hope that helps.
> 
> Good luck with it and PLEASE post a photo when it's finished!
> 
> Debra


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi mmg, I am no expert but I do believe that you do twice the rows and, there is no dumb question.
Janina :thumbup:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

garter st is every row knit


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

[]!


----------



## DebraPryor (Oct 2, 2011)

mmg said:


> Thank you! I do have one finished but I messed up on a few rows & could not figure out this mattress seam (magic seam) & it looks horrible. As soon as I finish my next one I will try & post it, but I'm not even sure how to do that. I'm 32yrs old & sound like I'm about 99 when it comes to technology!


Well I used to be a computer technician, so I'll explore the site, and work it out, If you like PM me when you're ready to upload it, and I'll try to help you through it.

All the best

Debra


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

That was my thought. I was always taught garter stitch was knit every row. And even without the parenthesis, I still think it is 4 rows of garter stitch. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I am going to try & work on it this weekend. I will PM ya! 


DebraPryor said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I do have one finished but I messed up on a few rows & could not figure out this mattress seam (magic seam) & it looks horrible. As soon as I finish my next one I will try & post it, but I'm not even sure how to do that. I'm 32yrs old & sound like I'm about 99 when it comes to technology!
> ...


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

I do not believe that using straights or cirs matter just as long as you do not connect the circle, I use cirs almost exclusively even when they say straights. Unless of course it is a very small hat or something


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


Good for you, Leonora!! I wondered how soon someone was going to point this out. It took awhile :?


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Garter stitch is knit every row. This gives a "bumpy" finish on both sides. Knit one row purl one row is Stocking stitch. This gives a smooth finish on one side. Hope this helps.


----------



## peggyferrell (Oct 5, 2011)

with a hat, it would not matter much, but I would knit 4 rows myself if it was on straight needles, but to be truthful, I would do it on circular needles and do it in the round. That would be knit 1 row, purl 1 row 2 times for a total of 4 rows.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That was what I thought it meant!


peggyferrell said:


> with a hat, it would not matter much, but I would knit 4 rows myself if it was on straight needles, but to be truthful, I would do it on circular needles and do it in the round. That would be knit 1 row, purl 1 row 2 times for a total of 4 rows.


----------



## parkplace36 (Oct 22, 2011)

thank you thought I had entered an alternate universe! :>) So it is probably knit one purl one knit 2. Need to see more of the pattern.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


Garter stitch is knit every row. Is the knit one row purl one row in parentheses? Then you would knit a row purl a row, knit a row purl a row. It is incorrect to call it garter stitch. Otherwise you would just knit 4 rows!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That is literally all it says and then it goes right into the pattern!


parkplace36 said:


> thank you thought I had entered an alternate universe! :>) So it is probably knit one purl one knit 2. Need to see more of the pattern.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I meant stockinette st.


nitrpat said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a pattern that calls for the double garter stitch... its purl 2 rows knit 2 rows... this might be what they were talking about. Also when it says 2 times that means you repeat the rows twice.. so when they say knit 1 row purl 1 row you will be doing ... row1 knit..row 2 purl... row 3 knit .. row 4 purl... thats your x2


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

That is what I thought..Here's what I'm gonna do: Just try it with basically the 4 rows & see hoe it looks!


Ronie said:


> I have a pattern that calls for the double garter stitch... its purl 2 rows knit 2 rows... this might be what they were talking about. Also when it says 2 times that means you repeat the rows twice.. so when they say knit 1 row purl 1 row you will be doing ... row1 knit..row 2 purl... row 3 knit .. row 4 purl... thats your x2


----------



## liketalk (Apr 2, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


Isn't garter stitch just knit? No purl?


----------



## LMALIKA (Nov 5, 2011)

What Mom2grif says is of course correct and I should not even bother to write anything to add but I hope you will read me understanding that I only want to help you:
Knitting is "mathematical and pure logic"
What is garter stitch? It is knitting using only the KNIT st.
Using two needles, in doing so, every time you make a st. the yarn makes a loop in the back of your work which I usualy call an R (like the letter) and a V in front which is smooth.
When you have finished the row and turn to start another, doing the same knit st. you will repeat the pattern. Now you have formed a ridge of Rs on both sides separated by a valley of Vs.

In your question, you stated that you are making a hat. It implys that you are using a circular needle....
Knitting in the round with the knit st. only, you are forming Vs only which is called the stocking or stochinet st. If you want to make the garter st you have to make one row of knit st and one row of purl st. in order to have a "ridge".

I am a teacher of knitting and have found that most students rely on a book and not on themselves and their common sense or logic beside the book sometimes makes mistakes. 
I also call my teaching a class of self confidence.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

You have to knit one row, purl one row to make the garter stich... therefore since it says twice, it means that you knit one row, purl one row, knit one row, purl one row...


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

Yours is not a dumb question. But I am confused with your pattern directions. I would have to know if you are making a border with an unusual design. Because a Garter Stitch would be written Knit each row twice. Your Knit one row, Purl one row will give you a rib look. Would love to help you if I had more of the description. You also say you are making hats do you see this mention in all of your hat projects? I too would like to know what that means. Continue to knit and send a picture of your finish project.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

beverlyH said:


> Yours is not a dumb question. But I am confused with your pattern directions. I would have to know if you are making a border with an unusual design. Because a Garter Stitch would be written Knit each row twice. Your Knit one row, Purl one row will give you a rib look. Would love to help you if I had more of the description. You also say you are making hats do you see this mention in all of your hat projects? I too would like to know what that means. Continue to knit and send a picture of your finish project.


If she is working in the round, she will be knitting one row, purling one row for garter stich... and if not, she would be creating the stockinet stich, not ribbing...


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

There's NO dumb question. Just wanted to reply to 'garter/ stockinette' stitches. I always had to look up what each one meant until I thought about it. So, think, garter/stockinette is alphabetical (g,s). You learn the knit stitch first then add the pearl stitch. So knitting goes with garter; add the pearl and you have stockinette. Just a way to help me remember. 
Hope you figured out your pattern.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

mmg said:


> Yes, it would be like the brim.. I suppose if I do it twice it would just roll more.. It's actually a Charity hat pattern, I am at work so I don't have the name of the pattern. It looks nice with only doing it once.
> 
> 
> mom2grif said:
> ...


If you are doing a garter stitch border, the brim shouldn't roll at all, that's usually why garter stitch is used in the border, to stop the bottom of the hat from rolling. You need enough rows of garter stitch to stop the roll and I'm not sure 1 knit and 1 purl row will be enough. It won't hurt to do at least an inch or 1.5 inches in garter stitch. If the edge isn't supposed to roll and you haven't done enough garter stitch to stop the roll, you will need to add about an inch in length to the hat, because that's what is being taken up in the roll. It's just as if you were turning up a brim. I'm less than fond of patterns from charity sites because they are often not that well written. There are a lot of free patterns available that are usually better written than patterns on most charity sites. Check Ravelry, Bernat, Berroco, Lion Brand, Knit Picks, Caron, Red Heart, etc for hat patterns.


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't mean to be catty, but did it really take 6pages of dialog to answer the question? most of the replies were the same. do you not read all replies before answering? it took me 5-10 minutes to go through them, no need to parrot what everyone else is saying!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Dowager said:


> That was my thought. I was always taught garter stitch was knit every row. And even without the parenthesis, I still think it is 4 rows of garter stitch. But, I could be wrong.


If you are knitting flat, you knit every row. If you are knitting in the round, you knit one row and purl the next.


----------



## jogrant (May 3, 2011)

Garter stitch is plain knit. ie every stitch is a plain knit.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


You have listed garter stitch. Does the pattern say do the rows in garter stitch which is KNIT all rows or does the pattern say STOCKINETTE stitch which is knit one row, purl one row? And each row is separate when counting ergo you would do 4 rows of work.

Send us the pattern so we can be of further assistance. And please remember, it is the question not asked that provides no answer. You have asked and we are answering.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

as the saying goes "the only dumb questions are those that are not asked".

For a beginner it can be confusing, some pattern designers make assumptions that you would know and a good defense is to read it through before proceeding and....ask questions. Another good thought is that patterns are merely guidelines for your finished product. Do you think it would look nicer with four rows of garter stitch leaving two ridges or just two rows which leave one ridge or maybe you would prefer no ridges. After a while it will become natural to adjust the pattern to your liking.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

And it cintinues...



joyce1946 said:


> I don't mean to be catty, but did it really take 6pages of dialog to answer the question? most of the replies were the same. do you not read all replies before answering? it took me 5-10 minutes to go through them, no need to parrot what everyone else is saying!


----------



## jogrant (May 3, 2011)

"I don't mean to be catty but....................", says it all! :thumbdown:


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

the pattern is wrong as garter stitch is all knit every row


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

OK Ladies.... NO MORE!!! The pattern calls for straight needles, stockinette stitch & I've figured it out. Thank you for everyones help.I didn't think it would get such a HUGE response. I will try & post a pic when I am done.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Love your kitty..


insanitynz said:


> the pattern is wrong as garter stitch is all knit every row


----------



## beverlyH (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry joy1946, that most of us did not read all of the replies. But they were all on the right track trying to help. If my reply is one the main thing has her question been helpfully answered? We are all hear to learn something from others question.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Knit one row, purl one row, is stockinette stitch. What do they mean by garter stitch I wonder?! Or, if you're knitting in the round, knit to marker, and then purl around to marker would produce a garter stitch.


----------



## jude42s (Aug 27, 2011)

I, too, have been knitting for donkey's years and would knit four rows or do four rounds on circular needles. Good luck


----------



## SONNIEGIRL (May 17, 2011)

I have been doing baby hats with that instruction. I do the garter stitch for 4 rows which makes a nice edging.

Keep smiling, and happy knitting/crocheting.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


Unless you're working in the round, then you need to purl the second row.... As for the pattern, garter stitch to me is actually a 2 row stitch, you need the knit and the purl to make it look like garter stitch, so I would say that the pattern means do 2 sets of knit/purl rows. Just IMHO


----------



## yarn-stormer (Aug 6, 2011)

Please show us exactly what the pattern says,I have read 7 pages of interesting dialogue but I suspect we are all thoroughly confused now.The only way to solve the mystery is to see the original instructions of the pattern you want to knit and then start all over again.I hope that the finished hat looks great and you love wearing it.The best thing about this forum is that everybody is willing to help each other and nothing is considered dumb and in the end we will find the correct answer.
Good luck Gayle down under.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

This question is to much for my feeble mind. I'm confused.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd say 2x of garter stitch means 4 rows...since you don't get the garter stitch affect until you have knit 2 rows. 
it should have the opposite affect of rolling on the hat..stockinette stitch would produce a roll on the bottom edge of the work. Make sense to you? Note to pattern designers....include how many rows this step takes, please. Joan 8060


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

RitaCarola said:


> You have to knit one row, purl one row to make the garter stich... therefore since it says twice, it means that you knit one row, purl one row, knit one row, purl one row...


No, I'm sure you don't purl for garter stitch. Knit a row, purl a row is called stocking stitch. The poor lady who asked this question is probably twitching and hiding under her duvet by now Lol. She's had so many varied replies!!!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Garter Stitch is knit every row
Stockinette Stitch is knit one row, purl one row


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Don't know about the rest of you but yes it does get tedious reading every single comment but what the heck we are doing it together and looking over similar or same answers we definitely are in agreement--mission accomplished adios! back to my knitting.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Not clear what you mean, but garter stitch is all knit, just checking you realise that.


mmg said:


> I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

...unless you are knitting in the round.


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


I was wondering if it was just me ... thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## clclancy (Mar 13, 2011)

Garter stitch is all knit rows, isn't it? Stockinette stitch is knit one row, purl one row.


----------



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

my 2cents worth. just an observation. all answers seem to be quite true. knowing me I would do my own thing anyway but correct me if i am wrong. regardless of using straight or circular needles, isn't there a slight difference in the structure of "knit" or "purl" stitches. to my mind the knit stitch every row produces a more pronounced stitch and is reasonably "spongy" whereas the "purl" stitch is a much firmer type stitch. I would use either methods to achieve the look i wanted. As i said i would do my own thing anyway.
Remeber this is only my observation.
Have a great day, regards, JOHN


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Garter stitch is knit every row. Stockinette stitch is knit one row and purl one row. At least this is what I was taught many many many years ago. God Bless


----------



## sis3boyz (Sep 29, 2011)

no question is dumb and as you can see by the responses you're not the only one confused :? At first I thought oh... garter stitch is knit every row....UNLESS you're going in the round which many hat patterns do, then it's P a round, K a round. So looks like from how it's written you just work two rows but you must P a round first which counts as the first round then K a round which counts as the second round. You should then see the garder ridge emerge after the third round which will be a K round.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes in the round knitting its knit every row. No one mentioned in the round, on 4 needles, magic loop or two circular needles. Just have to go over instructions.


----------



## sis3boyz (Sep 29, 2011)

depends on whether you are knitting in the round (circular) or back and forth in rows on straight needles (flat). 
In the round-- purl a row, knit a row = 1 garter ridge.
Flat/in rows-- knit every row, 2 rows= 1 garter ridge.


----------



## sis3boyz (Sep 29, 2011)

clclancy said:


> Garter stitch is all knit rows, isn't it? Stockinette stitch is knit one row, purl one row.


yes if you are knitting back and forth in rows but not if you are knitting in the round (circular). In the round it is actually the opposite, stockinette is knit every round and garter is purl a row knit a row
:thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

this morning I made the statement "there are no dumb questions just those that aren't asked"--but....there are dumb answers and this session takes the prize.

many have said garter stitch is knit every row--well that is true IF you are using straight needles and you turn your work. HOWEVER if you are using circular needles, which usually is used in making hats, you would mark the beginning of the row, knit--when you come to the marker you purl, etc. and if the instructions are saying k 1 row, p 1 row for garter stitch then it is being knit in the round on circular needles.

You know we are up to 8 pages and no free patterns so here is one: http://abigailscraftshowto.com/2010/09/how-to-knit-lace-autumn-leaves-beret/


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm glad you commented on that; I was thinking the same thing that garter stitch is knit every row.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Knitting directions are (almost) always straightforward. They should be a lot clearer than mud. When they say something and put it in parentheses, they mean it like that. (knit one row, purl one row) twice means just that: Knit one row, then purl one row, and do that action two times.

You'll run into directions that say something like:
(k2, p2) to last 3 stitches, k 3. That means just that: Knit two, purl 2, keep doing that across, until there are only three sts left, then knit those 3.


----------



## Knitnot (Aug 27, 2011)

Knit one row purl one row is stockinette stitch not garter stich...garter stitch is knit every row...Hope this helps


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

clclancy said:


> Garter stitch is all knit rows, isn't it? Stockinette stitch is knit one row, purl one row.


If you are knitting in the round...then stockinette st would be knit every row. 
If you are knitting in the round garter st...it would be knit 1 row, p 1 row. Joan 8060


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

mmg said:


> I have a pattern for some hats I want to make and I wanted to double check. When it says Garter stitch (knit one row, purl one row) 2 times does that mean to do the Garter stitch 2 x's or just knit one row & purl one row?


the garter stitch is knit every row unless you are knitting in the round then it is knit one row purl one row x2 if going back and forth it would be knitting all rows.


----------



## gael1940 (Jun 8, 2011)

garter stitch is k1 row p1 row unless you decide to figure out how to do it on round double point (4) needles.


----------



## Knitnot (Aug 27, 2011)

Wrong...garter stitch is knit every row unless you are knitting in the round...knit one row purl one row is stockinette stitch


----------



## kathymeitner (May 25, 2011)

Kathy from WI - am trying to make a shawl. Row 5 directions are as follows: Row 5: (K1, P1), 2 times, (P2,C4B. K1, P3, K1, C4F, P2) 3 times, (P1,K1) 2 times. Does the C4B just mean knit a cable stitch putting the cable needle in the back or is there more to this than that? The C4 F would 
then mean putting the cable needle in the front if I am reading this right. Am fairly new at knitting - sure do appreciate the help you give me. All the input is wonderful - Thanks


----------



## weesie (Nov 6, 2011)

There are no dumb questions


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

kathymeitner said:


> Kathy from WI - am trying to make a shawl. Row 5 directions are as follows: Row 5: (K1, P1), 2 times, (P2,C4B. K1, P3, K1, C4F, P2) 3 times, (P1,K1) 2 times. Does the C4B just mean knit a cable stitch putting the cable needle in the back or is there more to this than that? The C4 F would
> then mean putting the cable needle in the front if I am reading this right. Am fairly new at knitting - sure do appreciate the help you give me. All the input is wonderful - Thanks


Yes, what you said...


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

and here is part of page 9, lol, knitting with circular needles you mark the beginning of each Round, God bless


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Garter stitch is just plain knitting, no purling.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

kathymeitner said:


> Kathy from WI - am trying to make a shawl. Row 5 directions are as follows: Row 5: (K1, P1), 2 times, (P2,C4B. K1, P3, K1, C4F, P2) 3 times, (P1,K1) 2 times. Does the C4B just mean knit a cable stitch putting the cable needle in the back or is there more to this than that? The C4 F would
> then mean putting the cable needle in the front if I am reading this right. Am fairly new at knitting - sure do appreciate the help you give me. All the input is wonderful - Thanks


Make sure you are cabling the correct number of stitches, best check with the abbreviations in the pattern. c4B would be putting 2 sts on a cable needle to the back of the work, then knitting 2 from main knitting, put the 2 sts from cable needle back on and knit them. Terri.


----------



## LMALIKA (Nov 5, 2011)

NO - garter st is the knit stitch - period.
If the direction wants you to have 2 ridges, it will say Knit 4 rows in garter st. (or knit 4 rows).


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

garter stitch-is knitting every row!stocking stitch is knit one row(right side),purl next row(wrong side).


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


I have read that a few times ,so glad you popped in and said that. Garter stitch is what is sometimes called (plain) knitting which is Garter stitch. 1Row knit &
1row Purl , is stocking stitch


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Leonora said:


> No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> 
> 
> mmg said:
> ...


I have read that a few times ,so glad you popped in and said that.! Garter stitch is what is sometimes also called (plain knitting) which is Garter stitch. 1Row knit &
1row Purl , is stocking stitch


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > No one else seems to have realised but GARTER STITCH is all knit rows. KNIT 1 ROW, PURL ONE ROW is STOCKINETTE knitting.
> ...


 If you re knitting in the round, you would have to knit 1 row and follow it with a purl row to achieve garter stitch.
Knitting on a straight piece, where you turn the needles around at the end of the row....garter stitch would be achieved by knitting every row. I think the second part of yur question in how many times do you rep[eat these 2 rows on this piece...can you quote the directions for us, plese? Joan 8060


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Joan I agree with you. I was a bit confused I thought I had missed an important fact.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

In the round you would do knit 1 row, purl 1 row on straight needles you do all knit rows.


----------

